# R32 VSPEC 2 Detailed by myself



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Detailed in my spare time today.


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

looking nice, i think i want a remote filter for mine. my inlet manifold plenum is all flakey, asking to be painted or polished lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

nice work mate looks stunning. what did you use on the engine bay?


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

euroexports said:


> nice work mate looks stunning. what did you use on the engine bay?


Thank you actually I did not use anything , the car was in a collection so it came to me like that. The previous owner had kept it indoors so it it is spotless.


----------



## bpm32 (Jul 27, 2007)

Spotless BNR32! Engine is super clean. Were the covers painted by you?


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Very clean white r32 you got there..
makes me want to get mine back...been too long:bowdown1:


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

bpm32 said:


> Spotless BNR32! Engine is super clean. Were the covers painted by you?


Thanks , no that is how it came to me , as I might have mentioned it has only done 36,000 miles and had been in a collection for a long time .


----------



## B4RXO (Jan 19, 2013)

looks mint mate!


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks taken a long time to get it like this , almost concours now


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Where's the snow!?

And do you use this car much?


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Where's the snow!?
> 
> And do you use this car much?


Only goes out in the dry otherwise in a heated garage


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 32 you have there mate.... Very nice.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

DINGER B said:


> Stunning looking 32 you have there mate.... Very nice.


Thank You


----------

